# If you will



## Core Lokt (Sep 14, 2020)

Please keep my dad in your prayers. Tom Waldron is his name. His kidney's are starting to fail per blood work and he has a spot on one that he is being sent to Shands  to get a second opinion on. Could be the big C word  they say. Thank you very much.


----------



## kmckinnie (Sep 14, 2020)

Will do. Tell Tom we thinking of him.


----------



## Core Lokt (Sep 14, 2020)

I will kmack. Thank you


----------



## 4HAND (Sep 14, 2020)

Yes sir, will certainly be praying for him.


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot (Sep 14, 2020)

Praying for you and your father.


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Sep 14, 2020)

Yes sir, sure will.


----------



## Havana Dude (Sep 14, 2020)

Happened to my uncle. Kidney removed, cancer free, 82 years old. Hold your head high and be positive. Prayers.


----------



## Core Lokt (Sep 23, 2020)

Nothing new yet but please continue to pray for dad. Still waiting on appointments to get things looked at. He won't admit it but I can see a difference in his ways and feelings. Thank you, Tommy


----------



## 1eyefishing (Sep 23, 2020)

Dads are tough old coots.
May he make you proud.
Mine did.
Set your example on how a son is aupposed to treat a beloved parent.
Prayers and best wishes.


----------



## dixiecutter (Sep 23, 2020)

Prayers for corelokt's Dad


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 23, 2020)

Prayers.....


----------



## Levergun 94 (Sep 23, 2020)

Praying


----------



## oops1 (Sep 23, 2020)

Prayers sent


----------



## Mexican Squealer (Sep 23, 2020)

Continued


----------



## Head East (Sep 24, 2020)

Prayers offered up.


----------



## antharper (Sep 26, 2020)

Prayers sent !


----------



## Core Lokt (Oct 2, 2020)

We are going to Shands Tuesday for dad's first look at. Please keep them coming. Thank you.


----------



## 4HAND (Oct 2, 2020)

Will continue praying!


----------



## Lukikus2 (Oct 2, 2020)

Prayers sent


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 3, 2020)

Prayers sent!


----------



## dwhee87 (Oct 4, 2020)

Prayers to your Dad, Core, and to you, too.


----------



## Core Lokt (Oct 5, 2020)

Gotta be there at 2:30. My mom is a wreck, trying to keep her calm and put things in His hands with whatever we learn. 

Thanks again everyone.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Oct 5, 2020)

prayer for your family and peace.  Healing for your Dad.


----------



## Bubba Watson (Oct 5, 2020)

Core Lokt said:


> Please keep my dad in your prayers. Tom Waldron is his name. His kidney's are starting to fail per blood work and he has a spot on one that he is being sent to Shands  to get a second opinion on. Could be the big C word  they say. Thank you very much.


Prayers sent!


----------



## Core Lokt (Oct 15, 2020)

Dad isn't doing well. His BP was 80/40 this morning. Got him to the Dr,. today and congestive heart failure has set in. He can't walk from one room to the next without being out of breath. This all happened in the last 3 weeks. He is agitated , not taking to this kindly and he told me he was ready to give up. I don't need or want this but I have to deal with it. My oldest girl is getting married Saturday and I pray that he can be there. 

I had a heart to heart talk today. it was rough on both of us. Please pray for God's Will to be done and I pray it is what I want. Don't mean it will be....

We still need to go to Shands on11/3 for his kidney issue....

Thank you


----------



## dwhee87 (Oct 16, 2020)

Prayers to your family , Core Lokt. Hang in there, bro.


----------



## dslc6487 (Oct 16, 2020)

Prayers for your dad and your whole family.  Hang in there...


----------



## Levergun 94 (Oct 16, 2020)

Core Lokt said:


> Please keep my dad in your prayers. Tom Waldron is his name. His kidney's are starting to fail per blood work and he has a spot on one that he is being sent to Shands  to get a second opinion on. Could be the big C word  they say. Thank you very much.


Praying!


----------



## 4HAND (Oct 16, 2020)

Continued prayers for your family.


----------



## StriperAddict (Oct 16, 2020)

Core Lokt said:


> Dad isn't doing well. His BP was 80/40 this morning. Got him to the Dr,. today and congestive heart failure has set in. He can't walk from one room to the next without being out of breath. This all happened in the last 3 weeks. He is agitated , not taking to this kindly and he told me he was ready to give up. I don't need or want this but I have to deal with it. My oldest girl is getting married Saturday and I pray that he can be there.
> 
> I had a heart to heart talk today. it was rough on both of us. Please pray for God's Will to be done and I pray it is what I want. Don't mean it will be....
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear this update. Still praying for your dad and your family


----------



## Core Lokt (Oct 19, 2020)

Dad was sent to the ER today from Dr. visit. They have determined that he is loosing lots of blood internal and tomorrow they will try to figure it out. Mom said he couldn't walk from the car to Dr. office today. He (barely was able to) danced with my daughters at the wedding last Saturday. Only one person at a time for visits and you can only go once a day so me and mom will have to figure out when we each go so someone is with him at all times from 7a-7p

Thanks for the prayers..


----------



## Core Lokt (Oct 22, 2020)

Mama just called. They must have found the bleeding issue. They just came and got dad for surgery tonight. Vascular is all mama knew when she called me. Dr's are going to talk to them and explain and then she will call me to let me know.

Please pray for Dad and the folks that will be working on him tonight.

Thank you.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Oct 22, 2020)

Core Lokt said:


> Mama just called. They must have found the bleeding issue. They just came and got dad for surgery tonight. Vascular is all mama knew when she called me. Dr's are going to talk to them and explain and then she will call me to let me know.
> 
> Please pray for Dad and the folks that will be working on him tonight.
> 
> Thank you.



Prayers for you dad tonight CL.  I hope they are able to fix the bleeding issue so he can gain some strength


----------



## Duff (Oct 22, 2020)

Prayers sent CL.


----------



## 4HAND (Oct 22, 2020)

Praying.


----------



## Core Lokt (Oct 23, 2020)

Things have changed for the good. They never found where daddy was bleeding from but he isn't anymore since last night. Kidney reading are up and blood is holding and making now. God is good! He will be monitored in the hospital until at least Sunday. If all holds like it is he will hopefully come home Sunday. It's been a long week and he is worn out but doing better over all. He got his second meal today since Sunday night. 

He's tired, worn out, ready to go but thankful of the progress. Looks like his meds may have been causing the issue but not sure. Time will tell. It will be trial and era for a while. 

I want to thank all of you that have been praying for him. It means more than you know.


----------



## Duff (Oct 24, 2020)

Awesome!!


----------



## Core Lokt (Oct 24, 2020)

Called dad this morning and he sounded like he had ran a marathon when he answered. Told me he couldn't breath and hurt all over. Mama was on her way up there (only 1 visitor a day ) so I called her and made sure she got with nurse and have him looked at. All of his numbers are the best they have been so far. I requested a covid test and lung x-ray.

Lots of fluid in his lungs causing his breathing problem. They started Lasix so hopefully it will help him. Can't believe they haven't had him on them all along. I'm about to break their one visitor rule......


----------



## Core Lokt (Oct 25, 2020)

Dad is doing a little better today. He thinks he is going home tomorrow, I'll have to break the news to him that he will not be going hoe tomorrow. Baby steps are welcomed and thankful.


----------



## Etowahdakota34 (Oct 26, 2020)

Will definitely pray for y’all.


----------



## Core Lokt (Oct 26, 2020)

Not a good day. More fluid in his lungs  and breathing problems again. I'm staying positive and praying. Today is 1 week that he has been in there. His china flu test was negative. That's good.


----------



## 4HAND (Oct 26, 2020)

Continuing to pray for him & y'all.


----------



## Core Lokt (Oct 27, 2020)

His team of Dr.'s came in today and said that they have done all that they know to do. Dad will be sent to Shands tonight or in the morning. He's not doing good folks. I pray that they can figure out what is going on and fix it.  a lot to tell. I'm being greedy wanting him well for me and mama but I'm also preparing my self at the same time. God is Great.


----------



## lagrangedave (Oct 27, 2020)

More prayers from here.


----------



## kmckinnie (Oct 27, 2020)

I wish the best for the Ol man. 
Shands is the bomb of medical Care.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 28, 2020)

Prayers sent!


----------



## Core Lokt (Oct 28, 2020)

Well things moved slow today but at least they are moving. He got transported at 4p today. Mama followed the ambulance and he got checked in. She couldn't see him because he has to have another covid test. They aren't requiring her to have one but she can see him tomorrow if negative which it should be. He just had one.

She was going to sleep in the lobby but we got her a room at a hotel close by. She's nervous about trying to find it at night and she had to park 3 blocks away. She's as worn out as daddy, mentally mostly. 

Hopefully tomorrow we will have a plan after they look at everything. I'm sure I'll be going to Gainesville in the next day or so. I know I will if I can get in to see him.  

Thank you for all of your prayers.


----------



## Core Lokt (Oct 29, 2020)

only report I have is Shands has done a couple of test and can't find anything so far. He has started bleeding internal again per the  hemoglobin test. .


----------



## Core Lokt (Nov 3, 2020)

They sent daddy back to our local hospital yesterday. They sent him home today. Still loosing blood. Seeing a specialist at the end of the week but why send someone home that still has the original problems and not trying to keep locating it while you have them??? I can see me getting involved real soon.....


----------



## 4HAND (Nov 3, 2020)

Will keep lifting y'all up in prayer.


----------



## Core Lokt (Nov 10, 2020)

Sorry for the late report.

Dad has been home for 6 days now. Has Dr.  apts Friday to continue to try to figure out what all is going on. He looks and sounds good but get winded quickly.

Thank you for all of your prayers past and present.


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 10, 2020)

Just seeing this, wish your dad and all the rest of you the very best, bud.


----------



## antharper (Nov 10, 2020)

Prayers from my family Core Lokt !


----------



## goob (Nov 13, 2020)

Prayers for him and yall! God is good!


----------



## Core Lokt (Dec 3, 2020)

Update-

Dad is doing better and has gotten good reports from Dr.'s. They changed some meds and took him off of others and no ore internal bleeding since.  He gets winded quickly but he is getting around and out of the house. He goes to the tree stand (box) about 3-4 times a week. God is good!

Thank you four you prayers and continued prayers. 

Tommy


----------



## 4HAND (Dec 3, 2020)

Core Lokt said:


> Update-
> 
> Dad is doing better and has gotten good reports from Dr.'s. They changed some meds and took him off of others and no ore internal bleeding since.  He gets winded quickly but he is getting around and out of the house. He goes to the tree stand (box) about 3-4 times a week. God is good!
> 
> ...


Such good news!


----------



## Core Lokt (Jan 6, 2021)

Dad is doing good and getting around good. He's killed 3 deer since being out of the hospital here at the house. Thanks for the prayers.


----------



## Wifeshusband (Jan 6, 2021)

I'm so glad to hear that.  He must have been doing a lot of thinking about how to get those deer while he was in the hospital.  Tell him to take it easy though  - 3 deer, that's a lot of work!


----------



## Core Lokt (Jan 7, 2021)

Wifeshusband said:


> I'm so glad to hear that.  He must have been doing a lot of thinking about how to get those deer while he was in the hospital.  Tell him to take it easy though  - 3 deer, that's a lot of work!




All he does is pull the trigger 

Thanks again to everyone for the prayers


----------



## antharper (Jan 7, 2021)

Core Lokt said:


> Dad is doing good and getting around good. He's killed 3 deer since being out of the hospital here at the house. Thanks for the prayers.


Great news !!!


----------



## lagrangedave (Jan 7, 2021)

Prayer is a powerful thing. Great news.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Jan 23, 2021)

Prayers sent.


----------

